# Hot Weather - Keeping cool



## NJCPA (Apr 19, 2007)

Besides Buster's favorite activity of swimming, I found the best way to keep him cool and active during the hot summer months is.....(gasp) A Summer Cut.

This is different from a complete shave down many people may have seen.

The shorter summer cut makes them much more comfortable, please see my real life experience below. I'm sharing for anyone who wants their dog to be more comfortable and active in the summer. Buster is in great shape, ideal weight and gets plenty of cardio, but will pant all day when the temp reaches 70 or so.

We tried this with Buster as an experiment after reading all the opinions on the topic across various message boards, everyone was against any cutting of a Golden's Coat. Many people believe that the longer coat is actually an "air conditioning unit" for the dog. Again, please see my real life experience below.

One full year we left the coat natural, brushing out his coat and undercoat everyday, twice a day. I alway's heard the coat helps keep them cool in the summer. The result: anytime the temp was over 70 Buster would pant all the time (even inside the house) and after some moderate exercise outside would lie down on the AC vent panting trying to cool down for 30 minutes. 

2nd year decided to cut his coat down (not shaved) by a couple inches uniformally on the body and a little closer on his belly. The result: Buster doesn't pant at all inside when the temp is over 70 and cools down and stops panting within 2-5 minutes after some moderate to heavy activity outside. His ability to stay cool and cool down were *greatly *improved. It was a night and day difference.

We tried out the theory that the longer coat helps keep them cool and in our experience, it was not even close to true. We also discussed it with our vet who thinks the longer coat idea is rediculous which has been proven wrong by so many of his patients.

Just wanted to share my real life experience, Buster is a member of the family and I want him to be active, comfortable, and happy. An example which is similiar but not exactly what we have done is below. 

BBird's GroomBlog: GOLDEN RETRIEVER SUMMER CUT

His coat grows back in beatifully for the winter also, no issues at all and looks the same before we decided to give him a cut.

Any thoughts or opinions are welcome. Just wanted to share this info with everyone


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That doesn't look bad!.
Certainly better than shaving a golden,down to the skin.
It looks as if they had cut the feathering,off.What about a picture of yr dog?.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I've always been a true believer in leaving the full coat year round. I have also advised many people not to shave their pups in the summer. But I have to say you make an interesting case here. I have a sister and brother with golden and golden/lab mix that both get a similar cut to the summer cut and both dogs seem to do fine with it also. I'm still not ready to have Oakly cut but you have opened my eyes. Thanks


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It is definitely true they are cooler trimmed... but I still wouldn't cut off feathering without a medical reason. I'd be more inclined to do a spaniel or setter cut and trim the body (including chest, which of course, is diff from a spaniel cut) but leave butt and foreleg feathering.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

NJCPA said:


> Besides Buster's favorite activity of swimming, I found the best way to keep him cool and active during the hot summer months is.....(gasp) A Summer Cut.
> This is different from a complete shave down many people may have seen.
> The shorter summer cut makes them much more comfortable, please see my real life experience below. I'm sharing for anyone who wants their dog to be more comfortable and active in the summer. Buster is in great shape, ideal weight and gets plenty of cardio, but will pant all day when the temp reaches 70 or so.
> We tried this with Buster as an experiment after reading all the opinions on the topic across various message boards, everyone was against any cutting of a Golden's Coat. Many people believe that the longer coat is actually an "air conditioning unit" for the dog. Again, please see my real life experience below.
> ...


Wow, do you work for GroomBlog, or another groomer shop of some sort? Your two posts sound like advertisements, you are soooo enthused by the summer cut. You emplore us to "please see my real life experience below" in both posts. :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

It's an interesting argument. I think that we all have our own ideas based on opinions of people we consider to be experts. I personally would not shave my golden and the picture you posted reminds me of the time a groomer buzzed off all Shamus's feathering as a pup. She had gone against my 'known' wishes b/c she felt he'd be cooler. Argh!

Anyway, it would be interesting to actually poll vets and golden breeders to see what the consensus is on this subject.

Truth is, my golden is lucky to live in a house where the central air is on in the hot weather and the bulk of his outdoor exercise is done either in the evening or simply in water. We go to my parents pool or our lake cabin. 

Having said that, on hot days, I mean brutally hot days, I don't allow Shamus to stay out for very long at all, and he loves coming inside and laying against the central air vents. I think golden owners, and dog owners in general, have to be careful not to overheat their pets; I believe a responsible pet owner can do this without shaving.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I*

have never done this. I have been told that Goldens are insulated.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

My last dog was part collie and I had her trimmed pretty short the last 5 yrs of her life as her fur was so thick. She looked like a puppy and everyone thought she was even at 15 yrs old. I have no regrets that we trimmed her, she was sooo much more comfortable. If Bella's fur ever gets that thick, I have no doubts that I will have her trimmed too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The first thing that his me was how the heck is removing the feathering going to keep the dog cooler....the second thing was the ears, feet and tail look a mess....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I wont shave or trim mine.....They have water or central air to keep them cool on those brutal hot days.


----------



## NJCPA (Apr 19, 2007)

Michelle Laurette :

No I don't work for a Groomer and am not affiliated with one in any way. 

My username has my profession in it, CPA.

Google "summer cut golden retriever" and Groomblog is the first link to come up, that was the easiest link to add and had a pic right there.

My only reason for posting is to simply share my experience which others may find helpful.

I've found so many people believe the Golden is cooler with a full coat by reading threads on this and other message boards from people who have never actually given their Golden a cut. The reason why I emphasized that this was my "real life" experience.

Some people are so set in their ways with their mind made up, they simply don't believe you if it's against popular opinion. 

Everyone's entitled to their own opinions on the topic, all are welcome.


I attached a couple pics of Buster for everyone to see, these pics were taken a month or so after his cut. In the 2nd pic, he's doing his favorite activity.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Buster is beautiful! That second picture is wonderful. He is so athletic. That is a great photo!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

NJCPA said:


> Michelle Laurette :
> 
> No I don't work for a Groomer and am not affiliated with one in any way.
> 
> ...


Your golden is beautiful. If shaving him works for you, then I say go for it! 

If I thought my golden was overheating in the summer months, I'd do whatever I had to do. As I said earlier though, he lives in a home with central air. When he is outside in hot weather, he is with us. Normal exercise in the summer consists of a lot of swimming!

Also, just to add--I totally respect your coming on the board with a 'contrary to public opinion' thread. I myself often have taken heat for my strong opinions regarding dog food, breeding, etc. especially on chatgoldens. One thread on breeding started a firestorm! So, I do respect you for your opinion and I always welcome varying opinions...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Your Golden is beautiful! My niece gives her Golden a Summer Cut, too.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

To NJ---is that your very own pool? Oh how I envy you !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

BELLA said:


> My last dog was part collie and I had her trimmed pretty short the last 5 yrs of her life as her fur was so thick. She looked like a puppy and everyone thought she was even at 15 yrs old. I have no regrets that we trimmed her, she was sooo much more comfortable. If Bella's fur ever gets that thick, I have no doubts that I will have her trimmed too.


We used to have a collie also and we ALWAYS shaved him during the summer, just like in your picture. He had really bad dry skin, so shaving him actually helped his skin and made him cooler since his coat was SOOO thick.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

NJCPA said:


> Michelle Laurette :
> 
> No I don't work for a Groomer and am not affiliated with one in any way.
> 
> ...


Your dog is beautiful! I love his tail!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW your Golden's tail is amazing. He's beautiful!


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

NJCPA said:


> No I don't work for a Groomer and am not affiliated with one in any way.
> My username has my profession in it, CPA.
> Google "summer cut golden retriever" and Groomblog is the first link to come up, that was the easiest link to add and had a pic right there.
> My only reason for posting is to simply share my experience which others may find helpful.
> ...


Hey, thanks for clarifying. I never know who I'm talking to on the net. 

Your dog is lucky. Mine only has a kiddie pool to play in.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yr dog is to die for and his tail is superbe!.
I do not believe in shaving but the summer cut is interesting!.
When i go for a walk,I hose her and she pretty much stay moist for the whole walk.


----------

